# Automatisieren in Photoshop



## ::emanuel:: (19. Dezember 2001)

Hi friends!

I hab da ein kleines Problem in Photoshop 6. Ich möchte gerne die geöffneten Bilder in einem Automationsscript in einer bestimmten Größe, Qualität und vorher bestimmten Namen abspeichern. 

Das mit der Größe und Qualität hab i schon gschafft. Nur wir kann man jetzt Photoshop so einstellen, dass die Bilder als 01.jpg, 02.jpg, usw. abgespeichert werden??? Vorher heißen sie aber zB Bild1.jpg, Foto20.jpg usw...???

Need help!
Ciao
Emanuel


----------



## Christoph (19. Dezember 2001)

*!*

ich würde dir raten mal auf actionfx zu schauen. da kannst du dir viele actionkits downloaden. und beim durchklicken findet man glaube ich auch ein tut für die erstellung von actions im ps
mfg :-( :-(  hochi


----------



## Christoph (19. Dezember 2001)

uups was vergessen.

noch ein link

actionxchange 

*gggg*


----------



## Shiivva (19. Dezember 2001)

hi!

das mit dem durchnummerieren ist ziemlich einfach.
bei der stapelverarbeitung wählst du einfach "zweistellige seriennummer" (im ersten Feld) aus.


----------



## ::emanuel:: (20. Dezember 2001)

Wie nennt sich das denn in der englischen Version?
Droplet?? Batch??
Ist es das mit der Exe-Datei??? *nullahnung*
help!! 

Ciao
Emanuel


----------



## Shiivva (20. Dezember 2001)

uih, da fragste mich was...aber du benutzt doch Photoshop 6?
Da ist es unter:
Datei --> Automatisieren --> Stapelverarbeitung --> und dann unten
Zweistellige Seriennummer

Bei Dir wird es dann evtl. --> File --> Automate --> batch processing --> two-digit "Seriennummer" (?)

Wie hast Du denn vorher automatisiert, wenn Du dieses Feld nicht kanntest?


----------



## ::emanuel:: (20. Dezember 2001)

ja, das hab ich schon ausprobiert, aber bei mir rührt sich nichts. hm...... ich werd nochmal gründlich probieren und dann werd i wieder posten. 

bis dann
cu


----------



## ::emanuel:: (22. Dezember 2001)

*Thx*

Hi!
Ich hab schon eine Lösung gefunden. Danke trotzdem.

Ciao
Emanuel


----------



## Shiivva (22. Dezember 2001)

und zwar? (welche Lösung?)


----------



## sh0x (22. Dezember 2001)

*Auch ein paar Fragen*

Also..
Ich habe es aus Interesse auchmal versucht, die Automatisierungsverfahren zu nutzen.
Ich möchte folgendes machen :
PS soll zum Beispiel alle gif dateien in zweistellig durchnummerierte fürs web abgespeicherte jpegs umwandeln.
wie realisiere ich das?


----------



## ::emanuel:: (22. Dezember 2001)

*Lösung*

Hi all!
Also meine Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

1. Schritt: Zuerst öffne ich alle Bilder. Danach geh ich auf Automatisieren und Stapel. Dann wähl ich ein Script aus. In meinem Fall: Alle Fotos auf 800 x 530 speichern. Dann auf OK. 

2. Schritt: Dann wieder auf Automatisieren - Stapel (Ohne die Bilder zu öffnen). Dann den Anfangsordner und den Zielordner auswählen.
Bei den Optionen 2 digital number + extension. OK und das wars!! 

Ciao
LG
Emanuel


----------



## Shiivva (22. Dezember 2001)

ähem, das ist doch das, was ich die ganze zeit gesagt hab...
dass du einen anfangs und einen zielordner ausgewählt hast, davon bin ich ausgegangen...


----------



## ::emanuel:: (22. Dezember 2001)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht.
Ich hab am Anfang irgendeinen Fehler gmacht - weiß selber nicht mehr was. Hauptsache jetzt funktionierts. 

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage:
Kann man ein Script erstellen in dem schon die Funktion Automatisieren Stapel vorkommt?? 
Wenn man dann auf Automatisieren geht und dieses Script mit einem Stapel auswählt, kommt es dann zu Problemen?

CU
Emanuel


----------

